# Those damn spots



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

That stinks, they got me too. I had a 4 point lead going into the last day and choked. The dots were there but my buddy Matt pulled it off and got me.

Too bad they didnt put the dots on.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Long as you don't use a TruSpot on your hunting rig, you'll be fine.. they don't put the spots on real game either.. :chortle: :wink:

Thanks for the info Hana... I shoot a truspot, haven't yet shot an animal round with it yet... :wink:

Yes.. a short two months and the animals will have real hair on em.... :thumb: :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Ah, the way the animals are suppose to be shot. The spot ruined the animal round in my opinion.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I agree with Rattleman. Can any of you remember what animal you shot on the last target? I do not even look at the animal, I set the yardage, aim at the spot and shoot.

I feel that the ring should be there, the bonus point scored, and the animals shot.

If we must have the dot, then lets put it where the heart would be and use it like some of the 12 rings in 3-D (yes, I went there).

Arrow


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't know that you didn't have to have a spot on them:noidea:

But then again I have only shot ONE animal round before.:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't know that you didn't have to have a spot on them:noidea:
> 
> But then again I have only shot ONE animal round before.:embara:


Yer one up on me.. I think we only have one animal round in the whole state schedule?? :noidea: :set1_thinking:


----------



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

*animal round*

The animal round should not be a part of Field Archery.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

distributor said:


> The animal round should not be a part of Field Archery.


Care too explain....:embara:


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

*Animals*

They are in the NFAA rules book as part of the field course, why :dontknow: or at least not anymore. True the spot gives everyone something to aim at so you might as well shoot another hunter round with the white spot. Anyone that is shooting for the title will shoot a 280/560 without the spot (except me with a truspot lens). With the spot they will shoot 8/16 up or better. If you do away with the spot but still score the ring advantage is to the one with the stronger power binos and he we go again like 3D, it will take 2/4 hrs to complete the 14/28 targets because soemone will spend 10min looking at the target. I actually think the animal targets are fun to shoot but the spot should be used as a tie breaker like x's not as a bonus point. But hey what do I know I have only been doing this for a couple of years. What I do know is come 1 Oct spots are off limits, it may be tender but so is the older sister.
Have fun


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

...:secret:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hana , that is why they put the spot on there so that the animal round means something. the old way if you were behind by the time you shot the animal round then you were out of it. With the spot on there and being an extra point it means you can actually catch up to the leader.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I used to hate the animal round. But now with the little dot to shoot at I find it enjoyable. At the sectional shoots I always see several shooters make up ground on people that just dont seem to care about shooting it. It is definately a round you must take seriously if you want to finish high at any of the big shoots that require you to shoot it. Practice, Practice Practice.

Whats your best dot count for 14 target?
I shot nine dots once. I average seven!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I used to hate the animal round. But now with the little dot to shoot at I find it enjoyable. At the sectional shoots I always see several shooters make up ground on people that just dont seem to care about shooting it. It is definately a round you must take seriously if you want to finish high at any of the big shoots that require you to shoot it. Practice, Practice Practice.
> 
> Whats your best dot count for 14 target?
> I shot nine dots once. I average seven!


Well then Jarlicker, isn't it about time you set up an animal round at DCWC so we can "Practice, Practice Practice" :wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

distributor said:


> The animal round should not be a part of Field Archery.


The field, animal, hunter rounds were designed for -----??????

Let me guess HUNTERS!!!!!!!!

I am not a hunter, but I love this part of the sport and the challanges of each different rnd.

It is a part of the tradition of archery,and should be saved in its original form and viewed as survival training, and those that can't center punch the kill zone on the animal target, simply go hungry that day, or worse because theres no WHINING in nature.

Any one that can't under stand that should shoot FITA, controlled archery with all absolute demensions and conditions. It too is a great sport, but too civillized to let you go hungry ---but there's still no whining in FITA either.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> I used to hate the animal round. But now with the little dot to shoot at I find it enjoyable. At the sectional shoots I always see several shooters make up ground on people that just dont seem to care about shooting it. It is definately a round you must take seriously if you want to finish high at any of the big shoots that require you to shoot it. Practice, Practice Practice.
> 
> Whats your best dot count for 14 target?
> I shot nine dots once. I average seven!


I'm with Joe...the animal round without the dot is pointless...with the dot it's kind of fun...

My only jarlicker crispy came on a dot shot on a turkey...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> I used to hate the animal round. But now with the little dot to shoot at I find it enjoyable. At the sectional shoots I always see several shooters make up ground on people that just dont seem to care about shooting it. It is definately a round you must take seriously if you want to finish high at any of the big shoots that require you to shoot it. Practice, Practice Practice.
> 
> Whats your best dot count for 14 target?
> I shot nine dots once. I average seven!





psargeant said:


> I'm with Joe...the animal round without the dot is pointless...with the dot it's kind of fun...
> 
> My only jarlicker crispy came on a dot shot on a turkey...


I knew it!! You guys DO have Chewie tendencies. I knew I liked you guys for some reason.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I knew it!! You guys DO have Chewie tendencies. I knew I liked you guys for some reason.


Easy there tiger...don't go putting words in our mouth...I like the animal round cause its quick...make it like you chewies shoot and I'm out...

We usually get some crispy bets going on things like closest to the eye too...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hana , that is why they put the spot on there so that the animal round means something. the old way if you were behind by the time you shot the animal round then you were out of it. With the spot on there and being an extra point it means you can actually catch up to the leader.


I still feel that if the DOT is used it should be place in a spot that will reward the shooter with a hit BUT punish him for anything less. Place it 1/2 inside the kill area and the other half into the non vitals. Now this would make it interesting.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

C Doyle 88 said:


> The field, animal, hunter rounds were designed for -----??????
> 
> Let me guess HUNTERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that in the earlier days the Animal round was shot with Broadheads. If you don't believe me check out the stumps at the Glen in the Senaca lodge. So yeah it was designed for the hunters.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Easy there tiger...don't go putting words in our mouth...I like the animal round cause its quick...make it like you chewies shoot and I'm out...
> 
> We usually get some crispy bets going on things like closest to the eye too...


GOTCHA!!!:chortle:


----------

